# El Clásico



## Asteger (Nov 21, 2015)

... starts in 5 mins, if anyone's interested - _go now_


----------



## Asteger (Nov 21, 2015)

0-1!!!


----------



## Asteger (Nov 21, 2015)

Final: 0-4 :wink: 1 shy of another manita


----------



## lumo (Nov 21, 2015)

...and my boys in Red are about to take Manchester City 4-1!!! First Saturday afternoon I've had off in ages, thanks to a clogged storm pipe the restaurant is closed for the weekend.


----------



## Asteger (Nov 21, 2015)

lumo said:


> ...and my boys in Red are about to take Manchester City 4-1!!! First Saturday afternoon I've had off in ages, thanks to a clogged storm pipe the restaurant is closed for the weekend.



:thumbsup: Surprise result, and helpful pipe


----------



## tkern (Nov 21, 2015)

lumo said:


> ...and my boys in Red are about to take Manchester City 4-1!!! First Saturday afternoon I've had off in ages, thanks to a clogged storm pipe the restaurant is closed for the weekend.



Congrats.

Plus, I know Newcastle sucks, but Leicester has to be sacrificing virgins to some f'd up diety to be doing what they're doing this year.


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 21, 2015)

Happy wife, happy life... She's from Barcelona and quite ecstatic as you can imagine LOL


----------

